
Why San Francisco Gets So Foggy in the Summer - ddlatham
http://ww2.kqed.org/lowdown/2015/06/08/making-sense-of-san-franciscos-bone-chilling-summertime-fog/
======
dmfdmf
The politico-enviros used to call their scary scenarios "global warming" but
who can argue with "climate change"? Weren't we all going to freeze to death
based on their weather reports from the '70's?

~~~
dragonwriter
> The politico-enviros used to call their scary scenarios "global warming" but
> who can argue with "climate change"?

Global warming is the source of climate change, climate change involves local
changes which are not always warming.

> Weren't we all going to freeze to death based on their weather reports from
> the '70's?

Short answer: no.

Longer answer:
[http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2013/06/04/the-1970s-ice-a...](http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2013/06/04/the-1970s-ice-
age-myth-and-time-magazine-covers-by-david-kirtley/)

~~~
dmfdmf
Battle of the URLs;
[http://www.populartechnology.net/2013/02/the-1970s-global-
co...](http://www.populartechnology.net/2013/02/the-1970s-global-cooling-
alarmism.html)

I lived through the last round of this scare-mongering and remember it first
hand.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Battle of the URLs;
> [http://www.populartechnology.net/2013/02/the-1970s-global-
> co...](http://www.populartechnology.net/2013/02/the-1970s-global-co..).

Actually clicking through the links on that page, I find that, where there are
full text articles linked, they are sensationalist headlines backed by stories
that entirely reflect that global cooling was not generally portrayed, even in
the body of those popular media articles, as a likely outcome or scientific
consensus, but as one _potential_ outcome of pollution induced climate change.
In fact, several of them expressly identify that even then there was a
scientific consensus on CO2-driven warming being a current trend, but noting
that then-less-understood effects of other pollution forms _might_ , at high
enough levels, reverse that and result in radical cooling, even to the extreme
of a new ice age.

> I lived through the last round of this scare-mongering and remember it first
> hand.

I lived through the time period when the potential of global cooling was being
discussed, too, and remember it first-hand. And I remember, despite being
rather young, being _quite_ aware that it was a fringe theory, not the
scientific consensus, to present it as anything more than one of many
possibilities emerging from a then-murky variety of climate evidence pointing
in different directions (with warming being the current -- then as now --
secular trend, but some new and not yet well understood factors having been
identified that could, in some models, lead to a radical reversal.)

~~~
dmfdmf
Thank you for your reply.

